# First time smoker.



## deputy655 (Jan 1, 2014)

On Saturday I'm going to attempt my first meat smoke. I got a master built electric smoker for Christmas and plan on smoking a turkey as this is what I have right now. I'm pretty excited but could use any advise one might be willing to offer.


----------



## geerock (Jan 1, 2014)

Be sure to season the smoker before hand. If you want to be sure to have a nice moist bird you may consider brining.  Lots of recipes for turkey if you use the search function.  And you can click on Jeffs free 5 day e-course to help get started.  Wrlcome to the forum and all the best to you.


----------



## smoke jenson (Jan 2, 2014)

Be sure to wrap the ends of the legs and the wings in foil. It looks prettier when its done.  You can inject if you want to opt out on the brining and still get a moist bird. And welcome to the forums. Good Luck.












IMG_20131128_105409.jpg



__ smoke jenson
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------

